# Web Page Review and Comments



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 24, 2009)

I've just completed (I hope) the web page for our denominations 2009 Reformed Family Bible Conference. If it's not too much trouble, would some of you be willing to take a look and the page and let me know if you find the layout pleasing and useful before I post it permanently?

Thanks!

2009 Reformed Family Bible Converence


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 24, 2009)

The site and conference looks WONDERFUL. I actually think we'd seriously consider coming if there were any accomodations for young children's care.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 24, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> The site and conference looks WONDERFUL. I actually think we'd seriously consider coming if there were any accomodations for young children's care.



Thanks!

There is actually a "cry room" type set up in one of the campus class rooms. It is staffed by mom's with small babies and older teenage girl volunteers, on an as needed basis. At least that was the setup the last two years.

We'd love to have y'all come!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 25, 2009)

The color scheme is very nice (I like blue, too) and, most importantly, the site is well-organized. All the information that people need is easy to find and use.

Good job!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks pretty good. It's sort of "off center" on my display with a pretty large gap on the left side and smaller gap on the right. Don't know if that is by design.

Have you looked at it in multiple browsers?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 25, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Have you looked at it in multiple browsers?



It should be centered. 

I only have Firefox and IE. I suppose I should download some others. Which browser do you use?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2009)

Firefox. Actually, looking at it again. It's centered but it's the background gradation that makes it seem as if it is not.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 25, 2009)

That looks wonderful,and I love the blue too! sorta of a carolina blue very nice and boy does that conference look appealing,I wish you would have some of these up here in Massachusetts (well we do have the Bolton Conference which is good)
Grace and Peace to you


----------

